# Unexplainable Fatigue



## JustKeepMoving (4 mo ago)

Hi there!
Got diagnosed with Graves in February. My numbers quickly bounced around and have more or less found a happy place in the middle sometime around June. I am on 7.5 mg of Methimazole (not too little not too much)...BUT recently I started feeling super fatigued for no reason. Full nights sleep, I've cut down Gluten and Dairy from my diet significantly, etc. I'm trying to understand why I'm so tired. I feel like I took a Benedryl; heavy eyes, really sleepy, but for no reason. 
I understand that fatigue both in body and, for me in my eyes as well, is super normal for Graves disease, even after your numbers have stabilized. I'm just wondering if anyone else has experience with this, or has found anything that has helped them along the way. 

For now I am going to try and continue to eat well, sleep well, and rest when I can. 

Thanks : )


----------

